# Shrimp pregnancy



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Original berried pic...she's just under 2cm long.









latest progress...









I think I see eyes...









one starting to make a move?


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Beautifull macro, it's not an easy task.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

1. Awesome picture, I wish I was half as good as you taking shrimp photo's! 

2. Is that a hydra I spy in the second picture? (sorry I'm a freak and I can't help notice these things) If so I'd get it the heck out of there. There is a lot of debate over hydra's eating shrimplets and from my own experience they do. If that is not a hydra ignore my ocd tendencies. I can't help myself when it comes to shrimp.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like a hydra to me. Small dose of panacur should clear it up in a short bit. Just remove wanted snails.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Hydra? At the very bottom left of the pic? Nope that's a root. phew.


----------



## Daveyman (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow! You are very good at taking pictures!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Those are fantastic pictures! What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks all.
Olympus E300 with a manual focus Tamron 90mm lens with a Nikon mount and Olympus converter...
camera doesn't matter ...it's all in the lens and lighting....and lots of practise.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah I like your lense, if that's what makes your photos stand out!  

I don't think you used a flash for these photos. Do you have a studio light?

What's the model # of your Tamron?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

those were actually just snap shots with on camera flash

This model...SP 90mm F/2.5


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

some of the others...

just over 1cm long...


















cherry...



























and finally....the creature from Alien...


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow the second last macro is amazing!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks. I get lucky sometimes.


----------

